# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Đã hai lần rồi

## duli0109

Cô con gái rón rén định ra khỏi nhà lúc gần đi ngủ thì bị ông bố chặn lại:    - Muộn thế này còn định đi đâu nữa?    - Con định chạy ù ra thùng thư để bỏ hai lá thư thôi ạ!    - Thế thì nhanh lên một chút, thùng thư đó đã huýt sáo hai lần rồi đấy!    ------------------------    Trong rạp chiếu phim:                - Chuyện cậu và anh chàng mới quen đến đâu rồi?    - Thôi rồi.    - Sao vậy? Hôm qua hai người còn đi xem phim mà.    - Ừ, nhưng lúc trong rạp mất điện, chân anh ta cứ quờ quạng...    - Anh ta sàm sỡ lắm hả?    - Được thế thì còn khá. Đằng này, anh ta cứ quờ quạng sợ mất đôi dép lê cũ rích.    ------------    Trời ơi, hụt!                Một ông nhà giàu và một ni cô đi đánh gôn. Cú đánh đầu tiên hụt, ông nhà giàu kêu lên: - Trời ơi, hụt!!!    Ni cô liền nói: Thí chủ đừng kêu trời như vậy, sẽ bị thiên lôi đánh đấy ạ!    Đến phát thứ hai hụt, ông lại kêu lên: Trời ơi, hụt!!!    Ni cô bèn can: Thí chủ đừng kêu nữa, kêu lần nữa sẽ bị sét đánh đấy ạ!    Phát thứ ba hụt, ông kêu lên: Trời ơi, hụt!!!    Đột nhiên có tiếng nổ rất to, mọi người quay lại thì thấy ni cô bị sét đánh đen thui.    Bỗng từ trên trời có tiếng nói rất to vọng xuống: TRỜI ƠI, HỤT!!

----------


## duli0109

*Ai tài giỏi hơn??*


Con của hai luật sư khoe với nhau:


- Mày xem bố tao có tài không? Ông X tham ô 9 tỉ đồng, nhờ bố tao, nói có một giờ mà ông chỉ bị có 2 năm “tù treo”


- Nhằm nhò gì, lão Y buôn lậu tới 2 kg heroin, nhờ bố tao nói có một câu mà lão khỏi phải tù ngày nào.


- Bố mày nói câu gì mà tài thế?


- Câu ngắn thôi: “Đề nghị tử hình”.


theo  Voyage au vietnam


-------------------------------


*Rất lạnh* 










Người da trắng đến khai hoá văn minh cho người da đỏ. Mùa đông đến, người da đỏ hỏi:


- Mùa đông năm nay liệu có lạnh không?


- Thì các anh cứ đi kiếm củi về đi, dự phòng khi trời lạnh.


- Vốn cẩn thận và nhiệt tình, người da trắng liền gọi điện đến trạm thủy văn để hỏi xem mùa đông năm nay có lạnh không. Người ở đài thuỷ văn trả lời "Có lạnh đấy".


- Ngay lập tức, người da trắng liền bảo người da đỏ đi kiếm thêm củi. Hai tuần sau, người da trắng lại gọi điện cho nhà thuỷ văn và nhận được câu trả lời: "Lạnh lắm đấy".


- Nguời da trắng liền đó giục người da đỏ kiếm thêm củi. Hai tuần sau nữa, họ lại gọi điện và nhà thuỷ văn trả lời: "Cực kỳ lạnh đấy."


- Thế làm sao ông biết?


- Nhìn thực tế thì thấy. Người da đỏ đang đi kiếm đầy củi về nhà đấy thôi.


=]]] =]]]

----------


## duli0109

Up lên nào anh em. Vào tham gia lên nào cho sôi động một ngày mới

----------


## programer89

hihi diễn đàn mình thích các truyện cười liên quan đến ông bố nhỉ. Ông nào cũng nguy hiểm , hay lém  :Yahoo!:

----------

